# tom's 75 gallon tank build



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

hey there i want to once again thank cidd and bantario for the opportunity to bid on this tank it was a great overall experiance .here are some pics of my tank ,these are just day 2 pics i have some work and tweaking to do but so far so good most of my plants survived the tranfer , and had two fish losses one commited suicide and the other not sure prob stress related .
cheers 
tom


----------



## jamezgt (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice tank tom!!!


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

very nice! needs a bunch of cardinal tetras to brighten it up )


----------



## FishHobby (Jul 20, 2011)

Looking good and nice deal you got!


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*tank*

thanks everyone , and yes id like to get a tonne more of cardinal tetras , not sure where to get some healthy ones , last batch i got was from menagerie there were great , nice and big and bright .


----------



## shadow_cruiser (Jan 26, 2010)

Looks great already!. I wonder where bantario got the background from?. Doesn't look like aquaterra


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

tank is really nice. job well done. also wondering about the background. Looks really good


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

That looks awesome


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*happy kribs*

my kribs had babies the other day i think i can count around 20 or so....


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Congratulations on the fry! Discus- you're up next!

That background is really awesome. I especially love how you have chosen and incorperated the same driftwood as s shown in the background into the tank. Makes it look seamless and actually 3D! I really like how the tank is coming along tom! The plants look pretty good, and as they grow in dense you could even remove some of the larger rocks to give them more space in the future to spread and fill out.

You're right! there doesn't appear to be many fish in there! A top schooling fish would look excellent! also they would stay out in sight mostly, and they would keep away from the kribs too.


----------



## Fish on the Mind (Feb 9, 2012)

Hey nice job on the tank. 1+ for the fish that will brighten the tank up. Just one suggestion. On the background it look like it is two pieces put together and they kinda have a seam in the middle there. Personally I think that it would be nice if you could hide that. Possibly with a tall plants or maybe the plants just have not grown up enough yet.


----------

